# Stage performance



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

There’s so much more to performing then just playing a song on stage. I didn’t really take account of this. 

One of the band members told me about this guy. I am watching a few of his videos right now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If anyone has any pointers or tips in your stage performance that have helped you pls let me know. 

On the contrary if you have any issues that have affected your stage presents in a negative way let me know. 

I need to start working on this now!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Know your shit. Know what to check first if things arent working right. Know what is "too much" and "too little" in regards to movement. Make sure the members aside from drummer know their boundaries on stage. Make sure backups are nearby and everyone knows transitions and cues.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> Know your shit.


This.

And on a completely humorous note (and nothing to do with this thread at all),If you don’t know yours, take a photo for bragging rights.

“My goodness! Take a look at this turd I just did!”


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It helps with getting lost in the music (not like 'lost' per se but into it; the crowd won't be if you ain't), especially if there's some nervousness, to not look at the crowd, like if you're near-sighted take off your glasses so they are a bit of a blur and less intimidating. It's better to look at your fretboard and groove on the spot then it is to stare at the crowd at attention. Then once you get more comfortable you bring the eye contact back slowly in steps - first look over the crowd, and then work your way up (or rather, down).

Avoid scissor kicks (especially if you're an out of town band and you're a bit tubby/inflexible and wearing jogging pants with a big old rip in the crotch - seriously, seen it happen).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

High kicks are a go though. Big fan of those.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Play really, really well, sound really, really great and nothing else matters.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Play really, really well, sound really, really great and nothing else matters.


Eh, disagree. Prog metal bands are boring to watch because its a bunch of guys standing still and a drummer.

If you arent actively trying to convey emotion through movement while playing a set, the audience is more likely closer to being bored.

You can sound mediocre and flub notes and still have good audience engagement.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very different if you are a solo act or playing with a band unless you are the front man for the band. A solo act or the frontman has to engage the audience. Talk to them between songs but don't over do it. If you are not the frontman then support the frontman. Laugh when they make a joke, interject comments if it's appropriate. Most of all have fun. If you're not having fun the audience isn't either. Even if you're playing Mustang Sally for 1,000th time have fun with it. Enjoy it. You are there for the audience. Without them you may as well be playing for yourself at home. Nothing is harder than playing to an empty house.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Eh, disagree. Prog metal bands are boring to watch because its a bunch of guys standing still and a drummer.
> 
> If you arent actively trying to convey emotion through movement while playing a set, the audience is more likely closer to being bored.
> 
> You can sound mediocre and flub notes and still have good audience engagement.


Ok let me rephrase that.

Play really, really well, sound really, really great and move however you feel like it.

Not a fan of "stage moves" for the sake of stage moves.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> Very different if you are a solo act or playing with a band unless you are the front man for the band. A solo act or the frontman has to engage the audience. Talk to them between songs but don't over do it. If you are not the frontman then support the frontman. Laugh when they make a joke, interject comments if it's appropriate. Most of all have fun. If you're not having fun the audience isn't either. Even if you're playing Mustang Sally for 1,000th time have fun with it. Enjoy it. You are there for the audience. Without them you may as well be playing for yourself at home. Nothing is harder than playing to an empty house.


I don't agree. I don't care if Neil Young doesn't say a word to the audience as the music is amazing.

If he talks and is engaging it's a bonus not a requirement.

Maybe we have to clarify if we are talking bar bands or what.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Maybe we have to clarify if we are talking bar bands or what.


Yeah, big difference between a concert and a bar gig. I really have no experience with concert type gigs. It would be very different to have people come specifically to hear you and not just be the background noise or the music to dance to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh ya: have prepared banter.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

"Anyone here from Jersey?"


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Very different if you are a solo act or playing with a band unless you are the front man for the band. A solo act or the frontman has to engage the audience. Talk to them between songs but don't over do it. If you are not the frontman then support the frontman. Laugh when they make a joke, interject comments if it's appropriate. Most of all have fun. If you're not having fun the audience isn't either. Even if you're playing Mustang Sally for 1,000th time have fun with it. Enjoy it. You are there for the audience. Without them you may as well be playing for yourself at home. Nothing is harder than playing to an empty house.


Others have some responsibility as well, though fine the frontperson obviously more so as it is literally in the job description. But what if the singer is also a guitarist/bassist/whatever?

The whole band needs to contribute; be the guitarist with mystique as it were.




Guncho said:


> I don't agree. I don't care if Neil Young doesn't say a word to the audience as the music is amazing.
> 
> If he talks and is engaging it's a bonus not a requirement.
> 
> Maybe we have to clarify if we are talking bar bands or what.


Neil has some stage presence (granted not much - but some). If you didn't already know and love his music, you'd probably walk out. It's not just about banter (but oh he banters... maybe not all the time).

As Kerry said above - you gotta look like you're having fun. Because if you look like you don't wanna be there or this is beneath you (an easy misconception extroverts make when watching rather stoic introverts rock out) then they won't be having fun and you ain't got no fans at all (not even of the fan-for-the-night variety, which, lets face it, is going to be the majority of the crowd at a given gig). Neil Young can get away with that - I know (or at least choose to believe) he loves being there and making music so it doesn't matter that he is seated... because I am familiar. That won't be the case with your (or just about anyone else's, in terms of people here) band. Frankly, I am astounded that you would bring up a seminal big name classic (some would say over the hill) artist like that in the context of what _our_ bands have to do to get noticed and cut through the throng. News flash, sure he's old now (seated and resting scowl face) but back in the day he was hardly a statue















(and yes, wish I could find more/better examples than the Devo Collab, but it proves the point even if it's not as far back in the day as I would have hoped).

That all said, yes, some bands make a schtick out of statuesque stoicism (more acceptable in 'serious folk' for example - see Dylan or CSN(Y) ). Can be done, but not by everyone or even too many because it gets real old real quick (see the rise and fall of shoegaze, which was like 2 years for that first wave/golden era and derisively named after this very fact).

Anyway, it is a balancing act of keeping it natural (not everyone is a David Lee Roth) and looking like you're engaged.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Where did I say Neil was a statue?

He rocks out but I don't think he hires some stage presence coach to preplan his moves or stage banter.

Neil: (Ok here comes the solo. I'm going to do my impression of someone being electrocuted. The crowd always eats that up.)

I guess we're talking bar bands playing covers so I'll shut up as I don't play in one.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thinking more about this I think the number one thing you can do is keep things moving. Shit happens, gear breaks down, strings break, etc. Those are your problems, not the audience’s. Be prepared so that when shit happens the interruption is minimal. Most of all don’t spend a lot of time tuning your guitar. Make sure it is acclimatized to the room and in tune before you go on stage. When it does go out of tune turn down if possible and use a tuner to quickly get it back in tune. If you have a guitar that doesn’t stay in tune don’t use it for live use. Your gear for live use are tools. Use good tools. Have a reliable amp or least have a backup on stage, warmed up, ready to go. In other words have spares ready to go. Know how to use your spares. Use them in practices before you need them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Best advice I ever heard about performing came from James Taylor, who advised : "Always start with a song you could play, even if a tiger was chewing your leg off", or words very close to that. It may not be your best tune. All it has to be is your a seamlessly fluid and competent tune, although peppy is probably better than slow and moody. It gives the performer confidence, and gives the audience confidence in the performer.

And for those performers who don't have many gigs, but more rehearsal than performance, there may be a tendency for banter to be between band members. A small amount is fine, but banter should be about rapport with the audience, not in-jokes between band-members. Of course, some performers don't need any banter at all. A friend who has seen Dylan many a time says that he doesn't utter a word between songs. Not to the band, not to the audience. And the way he redoes some of his songs, so as to make them virtually unrecognizable, kind of throws people.

Probably a good idea to have more than one guitar, so that you can reach for the standby should anything go amiss with the main guitar. Same thing goes for cables, but I suppose you knew that.

Finally, just like teaching or public speaking, make a point of looking at people. The more it feels to them like its a conversation between you and them, the more they'll enjoy it. And if they show enthusiasm, the more _you'll_ enjoy it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Where did I say Neil was a statue?
> 
> He rocks out but I don't think he hires some stage presence coach to preplan his moves or stage banter.
> 
> ...


You didn't, but he is (now).

OK, y'see now that you clarified it makes more sense. We weren't just talking banter. Yeah the school -of-rock vid is a little cheese, but the underlying point is valid. ... and I don't think he was pre-planning it for her so much as giving examples of the types of things she should or should not be doing. It's one school of thought on the matter and I can't a say I agree with it all in every detail either. 

Also, no, we are not talking about cover bands in any specific isolated sense (I'm not in any). This applies to original bands as well.



Kerry Brown said:


> Thinking more about this I think the number one thing you can do is keep things moving. Shit happens, gear breaks down, strings break, etc. Those are your problems, not the audience’s. Be prepared so that when shit happens the interruption is minimal. Most of all don’t spend a lot of time tuning your guitar. Make sure it is acclimatized to the room and in tune before you go on stage. When it does go out of tune turn down if possible and use a tuner to quickly get it back in tune. If you have a guitar that doesn’t stay in tune don’t use it for live use. Your gear for live use are tools. Use good tools. Have a reliable amp or least have a backup on stage, warmed up, ready to go. In other words have spares ready to go. Know how to use your spares. Use them in practices before you need them.


Make it nice; play it twice (re mistakes)


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Well if we're talking original bands. Good banter and stage moves are not going to make up for shitty music. Awesome music makes up for lack of banter and stage moves.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Many years back, one of my students in a course I was teaching on stress and coping, gave a class presentation on test anxiety, and summarized the research they had read. The observations from the research were that when the student was well-prepared, being anxious actually enhanced their test performance, but when the student was poorly-prepared any anxiousness severely diminished test performance.

While stage performance is not a "test", I think the same factors apply. Lots of folks, including those who are ostensibly "pros", get the jitters before going on stage. If the material is well-rehearsed, being nervous just makes you try harder, and aim for more. If the material is not well-rehearsed, nerves can interfere with timing, recognizing cues, recall of lyrics, etc.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> If anyone has any pointers or tips in your stage performance that have helped you pls let me know.
> 
> On the contrary if you have any issues that have affected your stage presents in a negative way let me know.
> 
> I need to start working on this now!


Someone once told me that I needed to engage with the audience more, but when I tried I usually got distracted and forgot about the music. I later figured out that what I really needed to do is engage with the music more. Let my body language express the same emotions as the music. I'm not particularly good at it yet, but it's been a huge improvement.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Know thy sh*t … inside and out / forwards and backwards … Be very proficient ( as in falling off a log )

Be professionally prepared ( music / equipment / cues …)

Be comfortable in your own skin ( confident , free to move as you see fit / or not )

When engaging the audience, project upbeat vibes . ( you are selling yourself )

Avoid drifting off in your own technical expertise ( solos to nowhere )

Intro and thank the band members ( if things are going well during the set )

For small venues , mention the house by name in the banter.

Record / video a set or two before hitting the stage, critique sound / stage presence /etc.
Then drop a copy off with a friend to get outside perspective. (this happened to a band and the net result was the band was very good but the female singer was pathetic and dragging it down. The band dumped her {founding member} and went on to do very well by themselves after a name change)

Work with the house sound person . (or yours )

Park your ego at the door and pick it up after you leave.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my advice:
1. *Learn your stuff.* It doesn't have to be perfect but strive for perfection
2. *Relax*. I've seen a lot of guys/gals who are so tense on stage and it shows.
3. *Have Fun*. It helps a lot when you show you are having fun doing what you love to do.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Enjoying this thread. Lots of great feedback (no pun intended). I'd like someone to get a video recording of my goofy band so I can show the guys what they're doing or not doing. LOTS of room for improvement.

On top of the comments so far, I'll add: be an entertainer! People are there to be entertained. Knowing your sh*t, relaxing, preparation, having backup gear, and having fun provide a solid base for you to be an entertainer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have fun should be top of any list, btw. Having been in the "no fun" slump, if it isnt fun then something should change.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> Have fun should be top of any list, btw. Having been in the "no fun" slump, if it isnt fun then something should change.


Yup - be entertaining and look like you're being entertained too. Laugh off a mistake. Show off that you're human. As for moves on stage - some people have great natural movement - I don't. Don't fake your moves - just be into it. You can watch a lot of great stage performances and nobody moves much more than tapping a foot or nodding their heads. This is where the right lighting and such can give the whole stage movement and action - even when everybody is standing still.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Glad you mentioned lighting! A couple LED floodlights (the $30 ones) side stage and one behind the drummer will help things as well.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Where did I say Neil was a statue?
> 
> He rocks out but I don't think he hires some stage presence coach to preplan his moves or stage banter.
> 
> ...


Keep practicing. It takes awhile before you’re good enough to do a good cover.

Originals? You play em the way you want.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

NEVER apologize.... "we really never had time to practice this, but hope you like it" or other variations scream "AMATEUR".

Be yourself, and do your thing. Just make sure you have a thing (a real thing, not some made up poser thing).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

ronmac said:


> NEVER apologize.... "we really never had time to practice this, but hope you like it" or other variations scream "AMATEUR".
> 
> Be yourself, and do your thing. Just make sure you have a thing (a real thing, not some made up poser thing).


The first time we try out a song on stage we always say that it was by request and we're gonna give it a try and hopefully it goes ok. For whatever reason people like that. They also like when you identify someone for a special reason - as an example, if I see someone singing along with most songs I point out that they know the songs better than me and I'm gonna trust them to feed me the right lyrics for the rest of the set. That always seems to make that person seem special somehow. Just careful not to point some one out to make them feel embarrassed.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

ronmac said:


> NEVER apologize.... "we really never had time to practice this, but hope you like it" or other variations scream "AMATEUR".
> 
> Be yourself, and do your thing. Just make sure you have a thing (a real thing, not some made up poser thing).


Right on (I once had to take a guitarist aside and tell her to not make a face when she makes a mistake - I only noticed because of the face). 

The second part makes me think of this Big Audio Dynamite song:

Looking for a song
About 3 30 long
A song that I can sing
It don't need no complicated thing
A melody reverbetrates
The backbeat syncopates
Something that's got a ring
It don't need no complicated thing

It ain't as easy as it looks
Coming up with all these hooks
Remember that it has to swing
It don't need no complicated thing

Do you feel you want to play
Well if you do then that's OK
Maybe add a little stings
It don't need no complicated thing

We're going over this bridge
Quite fast like we always do
Somewhere at about the middle of the last
After chorus two
Here we got the drums bass and guitars
And a DJ too
And we're coming to a town near you
Looking for a song


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2019)

If all else fails .. have a watermelon on standby


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If you're having fun, you'll look fun. Stay loose and comfortable. 

I also like to keep a good gimmick on tap, that's well polished, for emergencies when shit goes sideways. For me, if I feel like we're losing the crowd for whatever reason, I tend to bring out a surprise Beer Bottle Slide solo.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

laristotle said:


> have a watermelon on standby





cboutilier said:


> Beer Bottle Slide


please note , no watermelons or beer bottles were injured during this show .... 
don't try this at home, we are trained professionals.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> If all else fails .. have a watermelon on standby


And ask permission about this before you do it.

Learned that one the fun way...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No one's mentioned genres yet. The moves I made, the things I said, they faces I made (either on purpose or subconsciously) were different in the 80s and 90s playing metal and heavy music than they are now, playing rock/blues/rockabilly/country/pop. I was even told a few times, as I was changing genres, that I was way too serious and not having enough fun. Scowls and grimaces don't sell playing Mustang Sally in a pub. LOL

Do what the venue and type of music requires. And don't let your patter and stage presence appear over-rehearsed of canned. I enjoy bands that seem to be in the moment and actually enjoying what they're doing, as compared to being good at looking like they are.

A buddy of mine is a big Beatles fan. BIG FAN. He's seen McCartney every time he came through town but he won't go anymore. He says the last few times, the shows, the patter, even the song list, has been exactly the same each time. He can even predict which story Sir Paul is gonna tell next: "Oh yea, the old Jimi Hendrix story again ....". 

Be rehearsed with your music but be spontaneous with everything else, if you can. Easier said than done, I know, but experience is the best teacher. Just do it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

David had swagger and panache. The whole band had great stage presence.






I love what I am playing but I am just standing there not doing too much. I need to be a lot more engaging. Genre: classic rock

Currently studying Lita Ford, Joan Jett etc. What is appealing about their stage antics or stage presence if you will?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree. His stage antics / presence suited the band's attitude to a T. 

Best. Van Halen. Ever!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there age appropriate on stage? 

I am in good physical shape and if I had the courage to be running around on stage, I would. I see older rockers and they either are sitting on a stool or just stand there. That’s not what I call engaging.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Love to have Joan’s swagger. Just perfect but not over the top!






I have a full length mirror. I am going to start performing in front of it. See what I can come up with. 

I don’t want to be a wild child but...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I think you also need to consider where you are playing and what material you are playing. If you are playing Mustang Sally at the corner bar, high kicks and drum riser dives would probably be pretty out of place.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lola said:


> David had swagger and panache. The whole band had great stage presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm deep in rehearsals for our band's stage debut in about a month. For *me*, as I become more familiar with the material, I spend less time looking at my hands (except for the stupid bass riff under the solo on 'All Right Now', grrr) and more time looking at the band, dancing/jumping around, etc, just being more present instead of zeroed in on my hands and deep in my own head making sure I hit the changes. I know people who don't get to where I'm trying to go, it's not much fun watching them.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lola said:


> Is there age appropriate on stage





Lola said:


> I don’t want to be a wild child


nothing more "sexy" and engaging than a CONFIDENT performer . Stand a bit , move a bit and have FUN a bit.
tease the audience when necessary then hammer into the solo to drive it home. (just drives to boys wild).


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2019)

keto said:


> except for the stupid bass riff under the solo on 'All Right Now', grrr


I don't go all the way to top of the neck on that anymore. 
Too easy to slide past the first note.
Play it and octave down.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I don't go all the way to top of the neck on that anymore.
> Too easy to slide past the first note.
> Play it and octave down.


On Mustang Sally?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2019)

Lola said:


> On Mustang Sally?


All Right Now


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> All Right Now


Great song!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Confidence, body language, antics etc. all important stuff but there is something else that some performers have in addition to those things that I admire greatly and it's called a character based on attitude that draws you to them without you even knowing it. This guy had it in spades. If there were an award regardless of genre for best all time front man Jerry Reed would have to be on the short list.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just learned Mustang Sally and it’s just so damned easy but so much fun! You can go crazy improvising with this song. 

It’s got such a groove to it. I never really listened to this song before and couldn’t figure out why some ppl were not too fond of this song. I guess if you have played for your 1000th time your sort of over this song.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BEACHBUM said:


> there is something else that some performers have in addition to those things that I admire greatly and it's called a character based on attitude that draws you to them without you even knowing it. This guy had it in spades.


Maybe that's just authenticity? I very much doubt Jerry ever got tips on or practiced any 'moves' in his entire career.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ Well he does do the moves but I think you're right. My guess would be that his style developed naturally over many years and countless performances. As for the attitude, well ya just can't learn that can you?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Confidence is key. Walk the line betweem confidence and arrogance, and know when to take a step or two to either side of that line.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

BEACHBUM said:


> Confidence, body language, antics etc. all important stuff but there is something else that some performers have in addition to those things that I admire greatly and it's called a character based on attitude that draws you to them without you even knowing it. This guy had it in spades. If there were an award regardless of genre for best all time front man Jerry Reed would have to be on the short list.


 Off the charts charisma and great musician. Love that guitar break. I've spent many hours watching Jerry videos on YouTube. Here's one from the early days


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

These guys always managed to look pretty cool and confident ................






There is just nothing cooler than John Lennon doing that "Up and down bob and toe tap". No poser there. George looked a little nervous maybe, but he was only 21 at the time so I'll cut him some slack.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Scottone said:


> Off the charts charisma and great musician. Love that guitar break. I've spent many hours watching Jerry videos on YouTube. Here's one from the early days


That one takes me way back


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stage presence has a lot to do with how successful a performer is. There are many great vocalists in our world but few make a commercial success of their talent because they are not considered to have stage presence better than other performers. Just having a good voice or playing really well guarantees you are going to stand out above the crowd of competitors.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> David had swagger and panache. The whole band had great stage presence.


I think they called it 'cocaine' back in the day



allthumbs56 said:


> These guys always managed to look pretty cool and confident ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a time that must have been with such easily entertained audiences lapping up that schtick. I'd love to see it done now and not look like it belongs on a cruise ship matinee show for single seniors enjoying all you can eat macaroni salad buffets


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

vadsy said:


> all you can eat macaroni salad buffets


R you trying to offend the macaroni salads again ?

but true , it didn't take much to delight the young 'uns back then.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> R you trying to offend the macaroni salads again ?
> 
> but true , it didn't take much to delight the young 'uns back then.


no no, I love macaroni salad. I love all salads. potatoes salad, lightly seared steak salad, low and slow smoked St Louis ribs salad,etc


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Ahhh , forgiven then... like my salad after the rabbit has had it ... Hasenpfeffer


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I think they called it 'cocaine' back in the day


You're referring to DLR and not Jerry Reed, right? Jerry would give anyone a run for their money, in that department.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> You're referring to DLR and not Jerry Reed, right? Jerry would give anyone a run for their money, in that department.


that was the post I quoted. 

Van Halen had good runs with Sammy and Dave but Dave seemed more of a crazy rockstar and Sammy seemed more of an investment banker. I like my rockstars unhinged not stable and planning a sound 9 to 5 retirement


----------

